# Just have to say...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday we enjoyed a 10 page bit of fun which in my view outlined exactly what this forum should be all about.
Likeminded guys having a laugh and enjoying themselves.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=99575

Shame the rest of this forum has lowered itself to back stabbing and sniping and personal attacks. A big shame indeed, in the past 5 years I have watched this forum proceed (I have to say it) further and further down hill.

I recently put up some items for sale and immediately get sarcstic abuse.

Suppose that's what happens when we have 20,000 plus users 

PS if you wish to add a comment , TRY to make it without being rude, personal or just plain nasty, thanks.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

that was one of the nicer funnier threads  , oh BTW


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How I miss the old days ,an image for every occasion :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid it's called human nature. If everyone on planet earth was the same, it would be a very boring place.

Perhaps chalk it up to old age :wink:

Failing to see how a post count building guessing game based on what you forgot to sell the buyer of your car is "what a forum should be about".

Can't you contact the buyer yourself?? Bit lax not to take their details given they bought your pride & joy & generally for overall security a receipt with buyer/seller details is a good idea.

Perhaps you're mixing in the wrong circles, as over in Other Marques, with the exception of the odd small scuffle, it's all fairly friendly & given you now DON'T have a TT perhaps it's time to move on.

The TT is after all just a car, it's hardly a lifestyle.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Oops, double post.


Put down to old age!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

the stig said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, double post.
> ...


Without a doubt, however i'm gonna blame technology this time.

1st post appeared not to happen, so i hit the post button again only to be confronted with 2 identical posts. Decided that was not right & tried to delete the 1st post, but damned Forum said NO as it reckoned their was a reply to the post i was trying to delete (yes my duplicate post), so decided to leave the 1st post & edit the 2nd one 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PS if you wish to add a comment , TRY to make it without being rude, personal or just plain nasty, thanks.


What a t*sser! :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > PS if you wish to add a comment , TRY to make it without being rude, personal or just plain nasty, thanks.
> ...


 :lol: Takes one to know one maybe?? How ARE things on the girlfriend front BTW?    :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


>


Never mind Sweety.... some lucky girly will find you one day........ :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Can't you contact the buyer yourself?? Bit lax not to take their details given they bought your pride & joy & generally for overall security a receipt with buyer/seller details is a good idea.


Paul,

The car was sold/traded in to a dealer, not privately.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Failing to see how a post count building guessing game based on what you forgot to sell the buyer of your car is "what a forum should be about".


Well he didn't get to 16,000+ posts just talking about TT's did he. 15,995 were TTotal b*llox! :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


>


Needs her bush trimming.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you contact the buyer yourself?? Bit lax not to take their details given they bought your pride & joy & generally for overall security a receipt with buyer/seller details is a good idea.
> ...


Furry Muff, but that means surely a quick call to the dealer who bought the car would surely identify the new owner, assuming it's been sold.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Hello dealer, remember that TTR you took from me, well I had not told you the truth about the engine and it really had a remap that was switched off, tell me who bought it and I can help them loose their warranty, by selling them a gadget that simply switches on another 43 hp"

:roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I recently put up some items for sale and immediately get sarcstic abuse.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sbel shekker :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> "Hello dealer, remember that TTR you took from me, well I had not told you the truth about the engine and it really had a remap that was switched off, tell me who bought it and I can help them loose their warranty, by selling them a gadget that simply switches on another 43 hp"
> 
> :roll:


It's lose not loose :wink: .

Why on earth would you need to tell the dealer the reason for seeking the new owner??? Lie (as you did about the re-map to the dealer) & say you've got a NIP or a parking ticket or you've found the stereo manual etc. etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Yesterday we enjoyed a 10 page bit of fun which in my view outlined exactly what this forum should be all about.
> Likeminded guys having a laugh and enjoying themselves.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=99575
> ...


Wow. What a thoroughly absorbing read.

If you really think that a thread along the lines of, "I have thought of something, can you guess what it is?", followed by 11 pages of stuff that really appears better-suited to MSN chat, in some way lifts forum proceedings, then I am happy for you.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I was referring to your complaint about sarcasm, followed by you dishing it out yourself. Not your inability to spell.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

At least that thread kept all the 'likeminded' people in one place.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Firstly, for future reference, if you make a double post you can delete the second one, then delete the first  - providing nobody replies in the mean time.

Secondly, I doubt the dealer would tell you the name and address of a new owner for data protection reasons. Possibly they might pass on a message but what message could you pass on that wouldn't raise suspicions or get ignored? Certainly not the truth.

Besides - if the new owner joined the TTF or TTOC it would be nice to know and easier to communicate and provide help and support in a friendly environment which is what this forum and club is supposed to be about.

That's what impressed me when I joined, that people _were_ so helpful and friendly and went out of their way to give you advice and information. That's the sort of fun that I like joining in with and I've made many good friends through the TTF and TTOC from being involved.

As far as I'm aware most people are pretty decent on here. There have always been people who make negative comments and enjoy sniping but that's easy to do behind an anonymous web interface.

As for the quiz; it didn't start out as one but developed that way. It was a bit of fun and very genorous of TTotal to donate a real prize when someone jokingly suggested the idea  .


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well said John  I kind of go with the flow most of the time, if I don't agree or like the content of a thread I don't visit again, same logic applied to T.V. programmes, I would only apply sarcasm in a jovial manner followed with :wink: and would not get into a slanging match as I see no point, I really enjoy being part of this forum as it has been invaluable to me with members recommendations and advice, I have purchased many items from members and attended meets where I've made friends, lately I agree it has turned nasty and snidey on some topics/threads, but I'll remain until there is no love left [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Firstly, for future reference, if you make a double post you can delete the second one, then delete the first  - providing nobody replies in the mean time.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt the dealer would tell you the name and address of a new owner for data protection reasons. Possibly they might pass on a message but what message could you pass on that wouldn't raise suspicions or get ignored? Certainly not the truth.
> 
> ...


Get a room :lol:

I've been on the forum a tad longer than you, so i kinda have a rough idea how it works. If i could have deleted the 2nd post, i would but the computer said no due to a reply (odd as it treated my duplicate post as a reply) but that's hardly my fault/problem.

Vehicle owner information IS in the public domain so of course a dealer could pass this info on. If they decline then a quick check with DVLA will provide new onwer details (FACT).

Even if the dealer refused, why would anyone be suspicious of a message request?? See previous post, forgot to give them the radio key, forgot to hand over the Audio manual etc. etc.

Lastly, me thinks the OP was as Gary has clearly stated a kinda guessing game, so how exactly does that help the new owner??

No matter really, just making points (i often try to do that :lol: )

Life moves on & for some folk at a slightly quicker rate than for others.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Pure comedy. Can a moderator please move this to the Jokes board?

11 pages of people stroking your ego by replying to what must surely be one of *the* most pointless threads of all time. And this is the standard to which we should aspire? Genius.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I've been on the forum a tad longer than you, so i kinda have a rough idea how it works. If i could have deleted the 2nd post, i would but the computer said no due to a reply (odd as it treated my duplicate post as a reply) but that's hardly my fault/problem.


Obviously not long enough Paul - you could have deleted the duplicate post, not the original ;-)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Get a room :lol:
> 
> I've been on the forum a tad longer than you, so i kinda have a rough idea how it works. If i could have deleted the 2nd post, i would but the computer said no due to a reply (odd as it treated my duplicate post as a reply) but that's hardly my fault/problem.


You probably just had finger trouble. I get that sometimes.



W7 PMC said:


> Vehicle owner information IS in the public domain so of course a dealer could pass this info on. If they decline then a quick check with DVLA will provide new onwer details (FACT).


As a new owner you can apply for previous owner information but as a previous owner you can not apply for new owner information AFAIK. Such information is certainly not in the "public domain" and is only available to restricted bodies such as the police. Imagine the trouble there would be if this wasn't so :wink: .



W7 PMC said:


> Even if the dealer refused, why would anyone be suspicious of a message request?? See previous post, forgot to give them the radio key, forgot to hand over the Audio manual etc. etc.


Possibly but wouldn't the dealer just say we've already sorted them out with a manual/key/etc. or just drop it in we'll pass it on?



W7 PMC said:


> Lastly, me thinks the OP was as Gary has clearly stated a kinda guessing game, so how exactly does that help the new owner??
> 
> No matter really, just making points (i often try to do that :lol: )
> 
> Life moves on & for some folk at a slightly quicker rate than for others.


The original post was a genuine enquiry/request but then peoples curiosity turned it into a bit of fun. It wasn't compulsory.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> The original post was a genuine enquiry/request but then peoples curiosity turned it into a bit of fun. It wasn't compulsory.


No, but it was also complet trite wank bollox, going nowhere, enlightening no one, making very few acolytes or old hands smile, and generally worthless.

Ergo worthy of piss take.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > The original post was a genuine enquiry/request but then peoples curiosity turned it into a bit of fun. It wasn't compulsory.
> ...


I don't agree it was worthless and going nowhere - I got a box of bulbs out of it  . The more people who know the situation the more likely the message will reach the new owner  What's the problem? Are you not pouring petrol on the fire of the argument that people are being too negative and the forum's going down hill etc. etc. ???


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> I've been on the forum a tad longer than you,


Is this what it is all about? How long anyone is on here, i.e. how many posts someone has? That's pretty poor in y opinion.
I'm a member of a very worth while car forum since December 2000 and it's a great place to be and to meet people. I made tens of friends there and there is no bickering like it happens here at this moment in time


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


There's no problem. Enjoy your bulbs. :wink: The Forum goes where people take it. If this type of thread does it for you, and you are feeling positive about it, that's good.

I put it in the "Three Word Story", and "Last Post Wins" grouping and fully reserve right to mock such shite.

Oh, and on a more serious note, i would not go on a public forum stating that I misrepresented goods (a car) that I sold or traded, and that a third party who has subsequently pruchased, may have no idea, is actually modified. The new owner may not actually see this as a positive.

Many people do not want to touch modded cars and would sue a dealer for selling them a car that is not wholly to original manufacturers specification. They may not wish to be conned. Whether the modded car is 'better' is irrelevent.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yodah said:


> I made tens of friends there


I made three friends on here which was three more than I was aiming for at the beginning but I realised that by just being myself I could rectify that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I made tens of friends there
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I wouldn't have said it was in the "Three Word Story" or "Last Post Wins" category simply because I wasn't interested in those interminable threads - this one had conclusion.

You make a good point about the possibility that the new owner might object to the car being modified. TTotal had substantially modified it back to standard and the dealer would have made checks on the condition of the car, so I don't think anyone could get sued for misrepresentation but it could be a sensitive issue. All the more reason to wait until the new owner comes on here and starts asking about getting a remap! I think your point validates the original posts intention :wink: but then again the new owner can now discover all the past history.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I made tens of friends there
> ...


I obviously don't know you so how would you do that :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And 8 years later ....

The new owner is on here and aware of the remap and I've told him how to unleash the extra oomph


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

TTotal said:


> And 8 years later ....
> 
> The new owner is on here and aware of the remap and I've told him how to unleash the extra oomph


About bloody time. :lol:

Have to laugh at Leg's comments. He as never the same after moving over to the dark side and buying that M3.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No, but at least you knew where you were with Leg, as opposed to Yodah eh Dani.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Nem said:


> No, but at least you knew where you were with Leg, as opposed to Yodah eh Dani.


Are the TTOC Gestapo going to follow all my posts with cryptic comments or is this a one off? :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not following your posts around no 

Yodah is actually Dani (A3DFU) and posted as such with nobody knowing for years, caused quite an upset for some people when they found out, friends of hers in fact, where she had even had conversations between herself and the Yodah account, often bumping her own event threads to make attendance look better.

Seems interesting that the topic has been brought up recently regarding committee accounts but nobody bats an eyelid when someone does it for years.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Nem said:


> Not following your posts around no
> 
> Yodah is actually Dani (A3DFU) and posted as such with nobody knowing for years, caused quite an upset for some people when they found out, friends of hers in fact, where she had even had conversations between herself and the Yodah account, often bumping her own event threads to make attendance look better.
> 
> Seems interesting that the topic has been brought up recently regarding committee accounts but nobody bats an eyelid when someone does it for years.


She's far from the only one though is she Nick?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Why are people so blinkered by the John and Dani show?

I could say they were mass murdering paedophiles and you would only say, well they're not the only ones.

I give up.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Roller Skate said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Not following your posts around no
> ...


No indeed john has also posed questions under a pseudonym to sponsors to make their forum look busier


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Nem said:


> Why are people so blinkered by the John and Dani show?
> 
> I could say they were mass murdering paedophiles and you would only say, well they're not the only ones.
> 
> I give up.


Actually, i'm here with my own thoughts and conclusions. It's not about being blinkered, some of us are able to think independently. Personally, my view of John is he's added so much to the TTF, he often posts, he often helps people in the MK1 section and he's left a lot of useful source material on here over the years. I like John's contributions to the site, especially a lot of the Off Topic matter he posts.

Again, the same could be said for Dani.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Wallsendmag said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Glass houses and all that Andrew. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Roller Skate said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


I give up goodbye watch out for the coolaide


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Why are people so blinkered by the John and Dani show?
> 
> I could say they were mass murdering paedophiles and you would only say, well they're not the only ones.
> 
> I give up.


And so the abuse goes on! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------

